# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم JTAG-PRO aka GPGJTAG تحديثات :  GPGJtag V2.42 ,HTC Desire Series & More Must Wanted Added!

## mohamed73

*GPGJtag V2.42 ,HTC Desire Series & More Must Wanted Added!* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

